# Mg 50



## troy merrill

Can you tell me the best way to take care of this reel? 

First of all, I have NEVER dunked one. I also WIPE them down after use and store indoors.

I had the frame replaced a few months ago after it corroded.

My reel started acting up the other day and upon interior inspection......not good.

My only guess is that water comes in through the spool release button.....

I'm about fed up with it and considering not having it repaired.


----------



## Solid Action

Go with a different reel.


----------



## Bantam1

We have made a change to the design of the frame on the 50MG to address corrosion issues. Please send the reel to us and we will replace the frame with the updated version at no charge. 


Shimano attn Reel Repair
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618

B1


----------



## bk005

Bantam1 said:


> We have made a change to the design of the frame on the 50MG to address corrosion issues. Please send the reel to us and we will replace the frame with the updated version at no charge.
> 
> Shimano attn Reel Repair
> 1 Holland
> Irvine, CA 92618
> 
> B1


I bought a Scorpion 4X4. and the thumb lever has chaffed and corroded the frame to the point its no longer useable. Are there ay options for me?

Thanks,


----------



## Bantam1

If the frame is the same then we can replace it for you. Unfortunately you will have to pay for the frame and the labor to replace this. The Japanese models are not covered under our warranty and not designed for our market (The Scorpion MG is not saltwater approved)


----------



## troy merrill

Bantam1 said:


> We have made a change to the design of the frame on the 50MG to address corrosion issues. Please send the reel to us and we will replace the frame with the updated version at no charge.
> 
> Shimano attn Reel Repair
> 1 Holland
> Irvine, CA 92618
> 
> B1


OK. Upon inspection, please let me know if the reel is defective. The frame was replaced once before. When it was working, it was fantastic. Best I have ever used. I have many other Shimano reels and I do not intend to switch brands....but I am plenty frustrated with this little reel.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

Until the inside of the frame is treated with the same coating as the outside, you need to take additional steps to protect this reel from saltwater. I have seen the new frames. It is an improvement, but not a cure. That is the bad news.

The good news is that if the reel is treated before use, and on a regular basis, will stand up to the rigors of the Texas coast. I have seen a number of these reels that are wade fished on a regular basis, and they are holding up just fine. 

It takes less than an hour, a can of green CX some red CX, and a few small tools. This reel is very easy to take apart and put back together.

If you are not willing to make the extra investment in time to properly maintain this reel, then it is not the reel for you. The new Curado 100 and Citica 100 are wonderful reels that will definatley take more abuse than the 50MG.

Mike


----------



## Bantam1

We had probelms with the clucth bar rubbing on the inside of the frame and wearing the treatment off. We have installed a small plastic shield for the clutch bar to slide on. This has eliminated any surface from loosing the coating and causing a corrosion starting point. It is on the inside of the frame and cannot be seen unless you remove the handle side-side plate.


----------



## chickenbone

Bantam1 said:


> We have installed a small plastic shield for the clutch bar to slide on.


Can you purchase this small plastic shield? Like BK, I have the Scorpion and noticed corrosion in that spot inside the reel where clutch bar is rubbing. What's interesting is that I have had my scorpion almost 1.5 years longer than my 51mg and the scorpion is just now starting to show signs of corrosion. I already had my frame for the 51mg replaced once. I won't fish with any other reel ever again.

BTW, I have been putting corrosion x on my new 51mg and 1001 Scorpion and they are holding up great.


----------



## Bantam1

Unfortunately the piece is not available seperately. It has been intergrated into the frame and cannot be retrofitted into the old frame design. 


Be careful using Corrosion X on the reels. Do not spray it directly on the reels as it will mix with the grease and cause the grease to break down. This will eventually cause premature failure of the gears and drag. Only spray it onto a rag and wipe the exterior of the reel.


----------



## bk005

Bantam1 said:


> If the frame is the same then we can replace it for you. Unfortunately you will have to pay for the frame and the labor to replace this. The Japanese models are not covered under our warranty and not designed for our market (The Scorpion MG is not saltwater approved)


Do you know round about how much for the frame? It looks the same to me.

Anyone know if I can use any of the parts in my Curado? like the spool or something.


----------



## Bantam1

The frame retails for $ 111.55 (BNT3166 CH50MG) 

The spool will work and some other compenents are shared as well.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

The frame is available from JapanTackle.com. The ordering system is a bit complex, but stay on it, and you will get your parts. The cost is ~$75 including international priority shipping from Japan. It will take at least a couple weeks to get it.

It has been my experience that the Scorpion Mg frames are more reisitant to saltwater than the 50MG frames. The original 100MG frame also was more reisistant to corrosion than the MG50.


----------



## Bantam1

The Japanese version might not have the upgrade like the US version will.


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer

*Mg*

I guide friend of mine reccommended putting tape over the holes in the waffle spool to help keep out salt water and he also cleans behind where the bar rubbs and puts a coat of fingernail polish to prevent corrosion. I have one MG I use for my personal use but it requires too much maintainance.


----------



## bk005

Mike in Friendswood said:


> The frame is available from JapanTackle.com. The ordering system is a bit complex, but stay on it, and you will get your parts. The cost is ~$75 including international priority shipping from Japan. It will take at least a couple weeks to get it.
> 
> It has been my experience that the Scorpion Mg frames are more reisitant to saltwater than the 50MG frames. The original 100MG frame also was more reisistant to corrosion than the MG50.


Do you know if they interchange? I went to that website, but it says you have to buy your reel from them, for them to sell you parts. Man I bought the redheaded stepchild or what? Maybe I should just put the spool in my curado, if its not warrantied, not sure its worth spending more money on.

Thanks all for the help,


----------



## Bantam1

The frame should work but I have never done a swap on the Scorpion/Metanium version reels.


----------



## Tight Knot

Bantam1 said:


> We have made a change to the design of the frame on the 50MG to address corrosion issues. Please send the reel to us and we will replace the frame with the updated version at no charge.
> 
> Shimano attn Reel Repair
> 1 Holland
> Irvine, CA 92618
> 
> B1


How can we tell if our MG has a updated frame. I got mine a little over a year ago. Thanks.
Tight Knot


----------



## Aggieangler

Can anyone post some up close pics of the problem area, so that when I get a chance to take my 3 MGs apart, I can tell if I have the issue? If I do, is it covered under warranty, to get a new frame replacement for it, or will I have to pay $111?

Thanks for posting all the info Bantam1!


----------



## Bantam1

The only way to tell is to remove the right side plate and look. I do not have the date codes for when the change took place because we received the frames before the running change was made.


----------



## Aggieangler

Dan...thanks for the info. Do you know what the deal is on the cost? I am wondering specifically, what qualifies as a free frame replacement (if there is such a thing), and what doesn't? Mine get cleaned, but I do wade with em, so if I have this happen, I need to be able to prepare for it.

Mike...do you have any up close pics? Seems like we had an old thread around somewhere with some pics to look at on this specific issue.


----------



## dbarham

ive used my scorpian 1000 4x4 and my 50 mg at least 2-3 days a week in the surf and wading the bay. for 1and a half yrs..I used mikes advice on the CX green.. i rinse them with warm distilled water when i get in the truck and again at home i will dunk em in a bucket of good clean water then pop my spool out put some hot sauce on my bearings. im ready to roll.. but im gonna tear em down and watch the wear on the thumbbar. yall are scaring me!


----------



## trout250

like <ike ssays if you don't spend the time to do the inside they are going to give you trouble sooner or later. soetimes a lot sooner than you would like.Excellent reels but mg and salt do not mix well, bad part is that they will usually start inside and be gone before you notice it on the outside, and no i not just down on shimanos mine are all old gren uns and 2 of the first gold chronarchs that they came out with, I even have a red/orange curado that still is a pleasure to fish with.


----------



## dbarham

i found corrosion on the thumb bar on my 50 mg what do i do for warranty???


----------



## Bantam1

You will need to send the reel in for the frame upgrade. Please read above I'm sure I mentioned it a few posts ago...


----------



## Trouthunter

Two + years of hard wading and fishing with the 50 MG with no problems, lol. I don't think I want to take it apart anymore just in case there IS something wrong with it. 

TH


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

BANTAM1....... i heard that the Mg's are designed for use in western salt water's .....is there any truth to that???? there was a thread that someone was talking about that our waters are more corrosive in this area of Tx.


----------



## Bantam1

Well its a long story about what happened that I cannot go into. 


We did develop the reels for use in your market. We don't have the inshore fishery like you guys have in TX and LA. It was an oversight that has been corrected now.


----------



## JPChavez23

Aggieangler said:


> Can anyone post some up close pics of the problem area, so that when I get a chance to take my 3 MGs apart, I can tell if I have the issue?


Here's some pictures of my mg I've had a little over 1 month...
















This is the second mg I've had in about six months. They just don't last in saltwater. I never waded with any of them and both were never dunked. After I had the first one replaced I took someone's advice and put cx on the inside of the frame and it's starting to show corrosion in less than 2 months. I take care of my reel better than most people and I can completely take a reel apart and put it back together in less than 20 minutes and I still can't keep this reel from corroding. I love this reel but it just won't last.


----------



## Bantam1

That is where we added the plastic shield to prevent the rubbing of the clutch bar allowing a corrosion point. This is the free upgrade that I have mentioned a few times now. 

This has eliminated the corrosion in that area.


----------



## JPChavez23

Are the plastic shield's being put on the new reels in stores or are they only available through replacement?


----------



## Bantam1

All current production reels for the past 6 months (?) have the upgraded frame. For the reels that do not have the upgrade we will replace the frame under warranty.


----------



## JPChavez23

I got mine at the beginning of may and it didn't come with it. I guess I got to take mine back to the store and get a new one.


----------



## Bantam1

Here is a picture of the upgraded frame:









I have red lines going to the plastic pieces that have been added to prevent corrosion in these areas.


----------



## MattK

^^^ NICE!

That seems like it will take care of the problem.


----------



## crt

*Question For Bantam1*

I have 2 50MG's that are brand new in the box but over 6 months old can I send them in for the replacement part? Since they are new reels would Shimano just exchange for 2 new upgraded reels? Trying to avoid the 8-10 week wait time?

Thanks,
crt


----------



## cclayton01

JPChavez23 said:


> I got mine at the beginning of may and it didn't come with it. I guess I got to take mine back to the store and get a new one.


You don't have to take it back. I bought mine in January '06, use it about 3-4 times a month and it still looks like it did the day I bought it, inside and outside of the reel. Just do some preventive maintenance and it should last a good while.


----------



## berto

wow i need to take a pic of mine for yall. fished hard for 2 years, waded with it yacked with it and surf fished with it.. it has been dunked but always taken apart after each trip.. Thats just how I take care of something i spent 250 buxs on it. i just dont wash it off


----------



## JPChavez23

cclayton01 said:


> You don't have to take it back. I bought mine in January '06, use it about 3-4 times a month and it still looks like it did the day I bought it, inside and outside of the reel. Just do some preventive maintenance and it should last a good while.


Mine didn't last at all (look at the previous page). I use mine at least 4 times a week though.


----------



## cclayton01

JPChavez23 said:


> Mine didn't last at all (look at the previous page). I use mine at least 4 times a week though.


I see what you're talking about now! I guess I've been lucky since I've had mine work: on wood). Good luck with your reel JP, from the way it looks Shimano will be more than willing to help ya out.


----------



## Aggieangler

Bantam1 said:


> Here is a picture of the upgraded frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have red lines going to the plastic pieces that have been added to prevent corrosion in these areas.


Thanks for the up close photo of the changed area Dan. That should make it pretty clear to see if ours are the new frame or the old. I appreciate your help.

Jeff


----------



## Aggieangler

Dan,

I looked this evening and one of mine is showing corrosion. My question for you is this: if it is showing corrosion, and my other two don't have any corrosion yet, but don't have the plastic plates, can I go ahead and send all 3 50MGs in to have it all done at the same time? Or do I have to wait on corrosion to show up?


----------



## Bantam1

I would recommend that you send all 3 reels in for the update. If you fish a lot then you can send them in one at a time.


----------



## Aggieangler

Sent 5 in, got 5 back. Thanks Shimano! You guys rock!


----------



## Fishdog

Hi Bantam, I just found this thread and it's showing some age, lol.

I've got 2 right-handed 50MG's. Can I still send them in for the new sideplate? One other thing: the Turnkey Dial on the left sideplate broke because the dial has tightened up. I'm sure Shimano can fix that while it's in their clutches, right?

Thanks.


----------



## Bantam1

Yes we can take care of this.


----------



## wwl

*WOW - Once again Shimano (and Bantam) define customer service*



Bantam1 said:


> Here is a picture of the upgraded frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have red lines going to the plastic pieces that have been added to prevent corrosion in these areas.


Bantam - It is hard to express my pleasure at seeing the information and responses from you on this forum. Of course I am now disassembling all of my mg50's to check. As a long time Shimano user (I have a couple of the black bantams around somewhere) THANKS!!!! Now, if we could just get back under $250 for the chronarchs....:dance:


----------



## Stealth19

Bantam

I am having issues with the level wind worm gear spindle corroding under the side plate. Can you give me some pointers on how to prevent this? I think my 50mg is generation 2.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

*A dab of grease or heavy Corrosion-X*

The end of the worm gear can be an issue. There are three dissimilar metals; stainless, brass, and aluminum at that point. I always put a dab of pre-solidified green C-X on there. Most any grease should work. This will take care of the problem.



Stealth19 said:


> Bantam
> 
> I am having issues with the level wind worm gear spindle corroding under the side plate. Can you give me some pointers on how to prevent this? I think my 50mg is generation 2.


----------



## Stealth19

Mike in Friendswood said:


> The end of the worm gear can be an issue. There are three dissimilar metals; stainless, brass, and aluminum at that point. I always put a dab of pre-solidified green C-X on there. Most any grease should work. This will take care of the problem.


Thanks Mike! I got it all cleaned up and covered it with a small amount of grease. Time will tell if this works. If not I will try the green c-x.


----------

